# Retrofit cruise control and parking sensors



## Pylon37 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi all - just acquired a lovely 2015 Mk3 TT which I am loving. It could however benefit from a few upgrades.

Can anyone give me advice whether there is anywhere in Scotland - preferably Glasgow who can retrofit cruise control, parking sensors or Satnav?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can't do the cruise, its a factory only option.
Nav you can order from a dealer @£1400, parking sensors is astronomical and requires new bumpers and paint...you could do the parking camera easily..

Realistically, just sell the car any buy one with all the option you want/need or desire.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I retrofitted the official Audi parking sensor kit for £65 all in. I did get a steal on the set from Amazon but if you want you can PM me for the details. I'm in Dumbarton so not far if you want to see it first hand.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I've had cruise control retrofitted by Audiretrofit.com in Bolton. A third party one but works perfectly & looks neat.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cruise control CAN be retrofitted but not with vcds, it has to be done with Odis

Rear parking sensors can be done on the cheap ( sometimes better to buy a 2nd handbbumper with sensors in )

Nav can be had for as little as £250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cruise control CAN be retrofitted but not with vcds, it has to be done with Odis

Rear parking sensors can be done on the cheap ( sometimes better to buy a 2nd handbbumper with sensors in )

Rear camera can be done for £220

Nav can be done for as little as £250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nav can be pirated from £250, its stolen unlicensed software if done this way which you could be liable for. Legal options start around £1400.
No one on here has managed to have Cruise retrofitted and dealers won't touch/try it as they cant get the code from the factory for the individual car...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You seem too love defending those dealers tosh

I won't loose a wink of sleep about "pirated nav"

So what about when dealers say "it can't be done" because they don't know there arse from there elbow half the time 
So then people go elsewhere

And people have had cruise retro fitted 
As mentioned you have to use Odis not vcds which connects to the factory etc to get the code etc 
It's not really about the security code it's more about the component protection

Even some of your dealer friends have retro fitted it for some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You think the dealer makes money on it  :roll: 
The dealers are getting the labor rate in the main, the "money" is going to Audi and the software license holders/suppliers for the software the doesn't just write itself. Eric Lundgren thought it was fine to "pirate" windows recover USB - he's now in prison.

But sure, give £250 to someone that has 0 costs and is robbing you blind for something he's not paying for.. Just remember when Audi stop updating the system, or turn off connect services - you people have no one to blame but yourselves. However I'm sure you'll still feel "entitled" to have something for nothing regardless. Seems like the same attitude of "everyone else should pay tax", but not "me". Everyone else should contribute, but not "me".. #me!

I have cruise from the factory so i'm not interested either way, i'm going on the posts from others...including you. People were "insistent" it's not possible and dealers "can't get the code" to activate. But if you want to know why dealers wont/dont do it, its because of the #me attitudes. Its just grief and then you have people on boards saying "Dealer X fcuked me over, don't use them"

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... se+control


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Do You really believe dealers won't do something because of grief from people etc ? 
It's purely because they haven't got a clue of what to do or how to do it

That linked thread is from 2015 and if you carry on reading you can see people have successfully had it retro fitted

As for the nav, connect isn't required for nav or map updates so I won't be worrying about that either

Too many horror stories from dealers 
Plus bad personal experiences with them to even give a second thought about them I'm afraid tosh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealers are companies, people are individuals.. A bad dealer experience doesn't mean everyone in a dealer is bad...
All the master techs i know will are very knowledgeable and reasonable.. More so than the individual some keep promoting and lightyears better than LazzyHaze. YMMV..


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Cruise is the hardest to retrofit out of that lot, and parking sensors may not behave the same as they would from the factory. Nav is a simple case of software activation since the hardware is already present. As already mentioned this can be done pretty easily now outside of the dealer network.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

J400uk said:


> Cruise is the hardest to retrofit out of that lot, and parking sensors may not behave the same as they would from the factory. Nav is a simple case of software activation since the hardware is already present. As already mentioned this can be done pretty easily now outside of the dealer network.


 Beep is different, you can't enable the graphics as it doesn't actually feed to the car and the audio system doesn't turn itself down, apart from that it works a treat.


----------

